# found a cool video



## jk47 (Nov 28, 2014)

its called farmin hard (counting stars parody) by itsgrowingseason
search it on youtube I think they did a really good job on it


----------



## kinder (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks jk47, I really liked the original, but I really love this one better. Found a new sight I like too.


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 29, 2014)

This is an excellent video  Here's the link for quicker viewing.

I guess I should add that while I personally don't practice this kind of farming, I currently benefit from large-scale production. Until I no longer purchase corn, wheat, or soy, I'll keep my radical permaculture thoughts to myself!


----------

